# Would You Rather Live in a Country of Duals or Identities?



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Would you rather live in a country of duals or identities?

Do you think it is better for an individual to be surrounded by people like them, or people ideally different?


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

That depends on the individual. There is no 1 better way for all.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Peter said:


> That depends on the individual. There is no 1 better way for all.


... that's why the first question asks about your personal preferences. Read a bit closer next time, there were only two questions.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> ... that's why the first question asks about your personal preferences. Read a bit closer next time, there were only two questions.


My answer already showed what I prefer. I don't want to live in either one of those 2 options you gave. Either way it's unnatural.


By the way. You were rude. If you set up a question where you just want to get answers the way you prefer them, then say so.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Peter said:


> My answer already showed what I prefer. I don't want to live in either one of those 2 options you gave. Either way it's unnatural.
> 
> By the way. You were rude. If you set up a question where you just want to get answers the way you prefer them, then say so.


You were rude by not answering my question. It's a hypothetical question. You can't answer an "either/or" question as "neither". THAT's rude. You responded in a negative way, so I made that known that I didn't appreciate it.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Country of individuals.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> You were rude by not answering my question. It's a hypothetical question. You can't answer an "either/or" question as "neither". THAT's rude. You responded in a negative way, so I made that known that I didn't appreciate it.


Negative way? I just wrote what I thought. Both options are unrealistic. I can't choose from 2 options that aren't possible.

But whatever. I guess I'm not made for these kinds of bla bla bla.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Well... I was going to answer, but this is devolving into something I'd rather not join in on...

Oops... oh well... too late!


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

HKitty said:


> Well... I was going to answer, but this is devolving into something I'd rather not join in on...
> 
> Oops... oh well... too late!


Yeah, I know what you mean; I'm _afraid_ to answer. LOL.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Can I be rude too?
Anyway, I would rather not have the stress of every person I met being ENTj,
so I guess that living with other ISFj's is the best choice for me.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Duals. Then at least I'd be unique.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, I'd go with duals too. I think it would get boring surrounded by people who always think the way I do, not to mention who would be there to help out when we're having trouble? I'd end up having to take up a role I'm not comfortable with (for whatever reason, this usually falls to me when I am with like-minded people.)

And as for question 2: I think diversity and learning from other people's views are generally good things.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd rather be surrounded by similar people.

I think if forced to be in one of those two options the person would grow more from being surrounded by duals.


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Interesting question. You may call me rude, but I will still write my opinion down (after that...well, maybe answer the question ).

I'm not sure that I have typed other people correctly, but there seem to be some people who are my identical types at my university. Luckily: they are some of the people with who I spend my days there. Creative, interesting, versatile people. So far I have typed that I also have met some mirror-relation persons there, a relationship of benefit (though don't know...maybe activity, anyway - it's good), a look-a-like, and a comparative relationship.

So far it is the best place where I have studied - judging from how I feel there and how I get along with others, and how interesting the conversations are. 

Haven't met too many of my duals. So far I know about two or three people (not at university...) that I could be sure are my duals, but don't know them to a level that I could say: yes, living with those people would be better than with identicals.  Though, got to talk with one of these people recently, and I believe I could call it a comfortable conversation...or something. 

I love the conversations that develop with my identicals, and I can understand them pretty good (motivations, some of their problems, etc). Have no idea how would it be to live only with duals. Still hoping to see some proof that the theory either does or doesn't work.


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I think if forced to be in one of those two options the person would grow more from being surrounded by duals.


Yes, I believe that the identicals would be more comfortable psychologically, while the duals could help more with practical things/ stuff I am bad at.  (lol, i'm talking more from what i've read than from experience )
(though I believe, in some ways, you can learn more from your identicals than from duals!)


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the answers, didn't really expect any after I overreacted on the first page, but there have been some pretty good posts so far. I asked this question because I was wondering what the role of Identicals and Duals play in our lives. I think now I see the world as happier socially diversified, but I think these questions had deeper implications then just two basic questions.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

The thought of living with only Liis is revolting. If I had to choose then the lesser of two evils would be with ESEs. Since I would be the only Lii, I would be their logic king and rule over them while they feed my ego with positive affirmation. Actually it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Peter said:


> My answer already showed what I prefer. I don't want to live in either one of those 2 options you gave. Either way it's unnatural.


All of the above plus pointless, stagnant, and boring.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Ananael said:


> All of the above plus pointless, stagnant, and boring.


Wait, what do you mean?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Wait, what do you mean?


Having duals or identicals around is supposed to make for smoother communication and there is a degree of commonality that a person has with either of them. I'd much rather interact with people I may have less of an easier time communicating with because it keeps things interesting and it forces me to adopt other strategies of communicating/reasoning, imo. And perhaps there are certain things that come out of interactions with people I don't share IE valuation with.


----------

